# Lots of X-Trail parts available



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

My X-trail is sold, everything must be sell, need place in my garage :

ALL MUST BE SALE, ALL OFFER ACCEPTED

FIRST ARRIVED, FISRT SERVED

I have a lot of high quality pictures. Tell me what you want, I will send pictures.

-A'pexi safc neo (3 month old). Like new, screen still have the plastic sheet. Come with original box, instruction and all cable. Pay 400$, ask 300$.

-4 OEM carpet, like new, only 9670km, make offer

-2 rears disk brake, 8 brake pad (brake and hand brake) and 2 galipers, 9670km, sold the complete kit, make offer

-complete fuel pump (dual system), make offer

-complete ECU, make offer

-OEM roof bar,good condition, pay over 350$, ask 200$

-rear mud guard, good condition, make offer

-rear tail gate spring or shock, make offer

-2 rear bumper light with 2 rear reflector, one light have a scratch, make offer

-fuse box, make offer

-antenna with cable, like new, make offer

-4 door light switch, make offer

-2 rears ABS sensor 9670km, make offer

-3 inside top light (moonroof system), make offer

-1 front fender flasher light, make offer

-rear right electric glass motor, make offer

FREE : many inside plastic trim, just ask.


Like in Sherbrooke (Canada), buyer pay shipping or you can pick-up.

Have a nice day.

Jim


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Salut Jim 

I have edited your thread title... Otherwise other moderators may remove this thread.

I also have a suggestion: perhaps you could post in a local (Montreal) nissan board called NPClub.

NPClub

If you want I can make a post there for you ... if you say its ok.


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Valboo, you can do it.

Thanks again

jimtur


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

...done


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

somebody what something?


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

still have some part!


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Could you post pics of the parts here? It doesn't need to be top quality, and don't post big size pic. just give an idea what we are getting. Thanks.


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

Item remaining :

I have a lot of high quality pictures. Tell me what you want, I will send pictures.

-A'pexi safc neo (3 month old). Like new, screen still have the plastic sheet. Come with original box, instruction and all cable. Pay 400$, ask 300$.

-4 OEM carpet, like new, only 9670km, make offer

-2 rears disk brake, 8 brake pad (brake and hand brake) and 2 galipers, 9670km, sold the complete kit, make offer

-complete ECU, make offer

-rear tail gate spring or shock, make offer

-fuse box, make offer

-antenna with cable, like new, make offer

-4 door light switch, make offer

-3 inside top light (moonroof system), make offer

-1 front fender flasher light, make offer

-rear right electric glass motor, make offer



If you are interest, let me know your e-mail adress in my pm, and I will send picture.


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry, all parts are sold....


----------

